# Angeln mit Drohnen - was sagt Ihr dazu?



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2022)

www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichten/wissenundtechnik/dicke-fische-am-haken-wenn-die-drohne-den-köder-vor-der-küste-auslegt/ar-AASHEVx?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2022)

gegen diese Leute habe ich mit meiner Coryllus Avelana natürlich keine Chance


----------



## Skott (12. Januar 2022)

Vermutlich haben die auch eine batteriebetriebene Rolle, denn die 900m wollen ja auch wieder eingeholt werden...
Oh  mann, wat is die Welt krank...


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2022)

Gab's nicht vor ein, zwei Jahren speziell aus Südafrika die Meldung, dass das irgendwie eingeschränkt werden solle, durch Drohnenführerschein oder ähnlichem? Ich meine da war was...


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2022)

Und gibt's eigentlich schon Drohnen mit live Echolottechnik


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben die auch eine batteriebetriebene Rolle, denn die 900m wollen ja auch wieder eingeholt werden...
> Oh  mann, wat is die Welt krank...


ich überlege schon, wie ich so ein Teil an meine Coryllus Avelana gebastelt kriege.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Januar 2022)

Bedröhnt zum Angeln,........nein Danke !


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Gab's nicht vor ein, zwei Jahren speziell aus Südafrika die Meldung, dass das irgendwie eingeschränkt werden solle


Ja, die gab es.

Bei uns in den Gewässern ist schon seit länger Zeit das Ausbringen  von Futter/Köder mit ferngesteuerten Booten verboten, vor einigen Jahren wurde da auch Drohnen mit aufgenommen.

Hängt halt immer vom Gewässer und der Klientel ab.

Wenn es nur ganz wenige tun und sich dabei auch rücksichtsvoll verhalten, wird das anfangs wohl wenig Widerspruch erwecken.

Meist schlagen dann aber die Nachahmer über die Stränge und dann kommen die Verbote.


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Januar 2022)

Haben die das im Vor-Drohnen-Zeitalter nicht mit Drachen gemacht?
Hab da was gaaaanz dunkel in Erinnerung.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Ladi74 schrieb:


> nicht mit Drachen gemacht


Haben sie.

Aber da scheint die Reichweite und die Manövrierfähigkeit deutlich eingeschränkter zu sein.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich überlege schon, wie ich so ein Teil an meine Coryllus Avelana gebastelt kriege.


vielleicht stilecht einen Papierdrachen? eventuell mal Bambusgerüst?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben die auch eine batteriebetriebene Rolle, denn die 900m wollen ja auch wieder eingeholt werden...
> Oh  mann, wat is die Welt krank...



Man muss das Ganze aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten: Den Leuten geht es primär um den Fisch, nicht um ein "sportliches Angelerlebnis". Von daher ist das nichts anderes als Optimierung der Fischerei.

Und hätten wir hier in Bayern da nicht mit entsprechenden Verordnungen einen Riegel vorgeschoben, würden von den Anglern auch längst Drohnen eingesetzt. Der Verband hat dazu schon dutzende Anfragen erhalten und solche Geräte wurden bei Kontrollen auch schon eingezogen. Automatisch anschlagende Ruten (in meinem Verein mittlerweile untersagt) und elektrische Rollen treffe ich jedes Jahr bei Kontrollen an.


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2022)

Diese verrückten Bayern! Am Ende wollen sie noch mit Stationärrollen angeln und die Trockenfliege stromab treibend präsentieren oder gar Nassfliegen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Januar 2022)

Für mich hat das nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tuen, genauso der Einsatz von den Fischerfindern. Aber wie geschrieben , meine persönliche Meinung..... ich bin die für die absolute Chancengleichheit für beide Seite, dann können wir ja auch bald wieder anfangen mit Dynamitfischen....


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Für mich hat das nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tuen, genauso der Einsatz von den Fischerfindern. Aber wie geschrieben , meine persönliche Meinung..... ich bin die für die absolute Chancengleichheit für beide Seite, dann können wir ja auch bald wieder anfangen mit *Dynamit*fischen....


Wenn die Beschaffung nur nicht so mühsam wäre...


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2022)

Habe im Sommer einen Karpfenangler getroffen , der, wie er mir sagte, ohne dabei zu Angeln, eine Drohne eingesetzt hatte, um Luftaufnahmen vom Gewässer(Kiessee mit viel Struktur) zu machen und so Untiefen aufzuspüren.

Das Gewässer ist klein genug, das man mit entsprechender Rolle und Rute vom Ufer aus fast jeden Punkt zum Ausloten erreichen kann, allerdings hätte er so auch eine Ansammlung von größeren Steinen aufgespürt, die , so wie alle anderen Untiefen dort , im Sommer nicht zugekrautet ist.

Ich weiß allerdings wirklich nicht , ob ich auch solchen Einsatz von Drohnen gut finden soll oder nicht , denn was ist , wenn das jeder machen würde?

An gleichem Gewässer hatte einmal jemand von den Badegästen dort eine Drohne fliegen lassen und das Gesurre war echt total nervtötend, von den aufgeschreckten Wasservögeln einmal ganz abgesehen.

Und durch die mit Drohnen und Futterbooten überbrückbaren großen Entfernungen ist der Einsatz solcher Mittel anderen Anglern gegenüber höchst unfair und bildet großes  Konfliktpotential.

Wir haben ein anderes Vereinsgewässer , an dem Futterboote toleriert werden.
Die Bootskapitäne parken vorne am Südufer und bringen ihre Köder manchmal bis kurz vor das Nordufer, ich hatte beim Spinnangeln vom Nordufer aus schon 'mal eine Karpfenmontage zu fassen.

Vier,  fünf Karpfenangler mit ihren Futterbooten reichen  u.U. aus, um das gesamte Gewässer für andere Angler kaum beangelbar zu machen und mit Drohnen wäre es diesbezüglich wohl noch schlimmer.

Nein , ich denke, ich tendiere dagegen, denn ich gehe schließlich hauptsächlich angeln, um mich zu entstressen, da kann ich die unatürliche Geräusche verursachenden "Segnungen" der Technik nicht gebrauchen.

Ich besitze nicht einmal elektrische Bißanzeiger.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2022)

Verbieten !


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Allein die Lärmbelästigung!
Ich gehe angeln, um die Ruhe zu genießen .
Wenn jetzt alle paar Min. so ein Luftmoped daherflitzt, werde ich nervös.
Ich schwöre, in so einem Fall werde ich alles daran setzen diese Motorhummel vom Himmel zu holen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Januar 2022)

Mich hat mal einer mit einem ferngesteuerten Bott genervt. 
Auf meine Bitte doch einfach 200m weiter zu gehen, bekam ich die Antwort, dass Gewässer ist für alle da. 
Ich habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, dass ich für nichts garantieren kann, sollte das Boot meine Wurfbahn kreuzen.
Mit einem Lächeln in seinem Gesicht, meinte er, dass treffen sie eh nicht.
Ich habe getroffen und hatte dann ebenfalls ein Lächeln im Gesicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Diese verrückten Bayern! Am Ende wollen sie noch mit Stationärrollen angeln und die Trockenfliege stromab treibend präsentieren oder gar Nassfliegen.


Hallo,

der fliegenfischende Gentleman fischt nur mit der Trockenfliege, ohne Widerhaken, stromauf und natürlich nur mit der gespließten Rute, löst den Fisch (Forelle) noch im Wasser mit dem Endring der Rute. Schafft er Letzteres nicht und muss den Fisch zum Lösen mit der Hand anfassen, besteht Mitnahmepflicht.
Selbst erlebt in England anno 1980.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Allein die Lärmbelästigung!
> Ich gehe angeln, um die Ruhe zu genießen .
> Wenn jetzt alle paar Min. so ein Luftmoped daherflitzt, werde ich nervös.
> Ich schwöre, in so einem Fall werde ich alles daran setzen diese Motorhummel vom Himmel zu holen.


Hallo,

für so einen Fall musst Du ein Gambala oder eine Zwistel dabei haben, ist geräuschlos. Es bezeichnet im ersten Fall (mittelfränkisch) und im zweiten Fall (oberpfälzerisch, zumindest in der Regensburger Gegend) eine Schleuder.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Mich hat mal einer mit einem ferngesteuerten Bott genervt.
> Auf meine Bitte doch einfach 200m weiter zu gehen, bekam ich die Antwort, dass Gewässer ist für alle da.
> Ich habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, dass ich für nichts garantieren kann, sollte das Boot meine Wurfbahn kreuzen.
> Mit einem Lächeln in seinem Gesicht, meinte er, dass treffen sie eh nicht.
> Ich habe getroffen und hatte dann ebenfalls ein Lächeln im Gesicht.


Und wie ist es weiter gegangen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für so einen Fall musst Du ein Gambala oder eine Zwistel dabei haben, ist geräuschlos. Es bezeichnet im ersten Fall (mittelfränkisch) und im zweiten Fall (oberpfälzerisch, zumindest in der Regensburger Gegend) eine Schleuder.
> 
> ...


Bei uns nannte man die Dinger "Zwille"


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bei uns nannte man die Dinger "Zwille"


Hallo,

den Begriff kenn ich auch .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Justin123 (13. Januar 2022)

Benutze auch öfter eine Drohne, zum einen hilft es einem natürlich Gewässer und Struktur besser kennenzulernen und Fische zu finden, zum anderen verwende ich die Drohne auch ohne Angeln öfter an Gewässern und konnte so schon einige interessante Einblicke erlangen die mir sonst verwehrt geblieben wären. So konnte ich einen ca 1m großen Zander dabei beobachten wie er sein Nest beschützt hat vor Grundeln und Co. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch mal mit der Zeit gehen. Ich meine wir fahren ja nun größtenteils auch mit dem Auto mit Komfort zum Angeln statt mit der Kutsche. Nicht alles braucht man unbedingt und beispielsweiße findet man Strukturen auch ohne Echolot mit einer Lotrute, genauso kommt man auch zu Fuß zum Gewässer und kann sein Zeug schleppen oder man fährt eben mit dem Auto und erspart sich das. 

Wichtig ist taträchlich nur das man Rücksicht aufeinander nimmt. Kenne es aus Frankreich so das man nicht über die Mittelachse hinaus angelt. So sehen Raubfischangler z.b. wenn Dort Karpfenangler sitzen das sie auch nicht über die Mittelachse hinaus angeln so kommt sich keiner in die Quere. Schnüre können abgesenkt werden, dort wo Futterboot und Co. verboten ist sich nicht darüber hinwegsetzen und es aktzeptieren usw usw.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Und wie ist es weiter gegangen?


Ein großer Aufschrei, denn, der schwere Jigkopf hat direkt eingeschlagen und das Boot wäre vermutlich abgesoffen hätte sich der Haken nicht festgesetzt.
Ich stand in meinen Augen somit sogar als Retter da. Sah er nicht so und rief die Polizei. Gekommen sind allerdings Mitarbeiter vom Ordnungsamt.
Von mir ließen sie sich die Angelerlaubnis zeigen und meinem Widersacher hielten sie damit hin, erst mal zu prüfen, ob das betreiben solch eines Bootes auf einer Wasserschifffahrtsstraße überhaupt erlaubt sei. Außer von einem Spaziergänger mit Hund, der mir 14 Tage später von solch (dem) Vorfall berichtete, habe ich nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen.

*Drohnenkrieg am Angelweiher. Alter Mann versus Drohnengeschwader*


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> So konnte ich einen ca 1m großen Zander dabei beobachten wie er sein Nest beschützt hat vor Grundeln und Co.


und das hat jetzt welchen Wert?


Justin123 schrieb:


> Nicht alles braucht man unbedingt und beispielsweiße findet man Strukturen auch ohne Echolot mit einer Lotrute, genauso kommt man auch zu Fuß zum Gewässer


richtig!
wofür also die Drohne? um andere zu ärgern?


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ein großer Aufschrei, denn, der schwere Jigkopf hat direkt eingeschlagen und das Boot wäre wäre vermutlich abgesoffen hätte sich der Haken nicht festgesetzt.
> Ich stand in meinen Augen somit sogar als Retter da. Sah er nicht so und rief die Polizei. Gekommen sind allerdings Mitarbeiter vom Ordnungsamt.
> Von mir ließen sie sich die Angelerlaubnis zeigen und meinem Widersacher hielten sie damit hin, erst mal zu prüfen, ob das betreiben solch eines Bootes auf einer Wasserschifffahrtsstraße überhaupt erlaubt sei. Außer von einem Spaziergänger mit Hund, der mir 14 Tage später von solch (dem) Vorfall berichtete, habe ich nichts mehr gehört.


1. Ich sehe dich auch als Retter in dieser Aktion.
2. Warum hast du ihn nicht direkt angebrüllt, wenn es ein Fluss/Kanal ist und kein See mit nur einer Stelle, wo er sich schnell einen neuen Platz suchen hätte können?!
3. Ist erlaubt tatsächlich.
4. Was war das für ein Hund und hast du einen Frolic angeboten und dem Besitzer dann ausgiebig erzählt warum man so gut auf Karpfen mit Frolic angeln kann? 
5. Hast du gefragt, woher der Hundebesitzer von dem Vorfall wusste? 
6. Als ich noch jung war, hätten wir den Bootsbesitzer verprügelt, warum hast du das nicht gemacht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Als ich noch jung war, hätten wir den Bootsbesitzer verprügelt, warum hast du das nicht gemacht?


weil er nicht mehr jung ist


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und das hat jetzt welchen Wert?


Eine Beobachtung hat immer ihren ideellen Wert. Ich sage immer, es ist besser eine Beobachtung zu haben und keine Theorie dazu, als eine Theorie und dazu keine Beobachtungen zu haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Eine Beobachtung hat immer ihren ideellen Wert. Ich sage immer, es ist besser eine Beobachtung zu haben und keine Theorie dazu, als eine Theorie und dazu keine Beobachtungen zu haben.


dann soll er meinetwegen theoretisch beobachten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Januar 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch mal mit der Zeit gehen. Ich meine wir fahren ja nun größtenteils auch mit dem Auto mit Komfort zum Angeln statt mit der Kutsche. Nicht alles braucht man unbedingt und beispielsweiße findet man Strukturen auch ohne Echolot mit einer Lotrute, genauso kommt man auch zu Fuß zum Gewässer und kann sein Zeug schleppen oder man fährt eben mit dem Auto und erspart sich das.


Auch radeln ist durchaus erlaubt und sehr gesund


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch mal mit der Zeit gehen.


eben, stimmt genau!

Vintage ist modern


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> eben, stimmt genau!
> 
> Vintage ist modern


Darum binden wir keine Bienenmuster, sondern die männlichen. Drohne, natürlich ohne WH.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2022)

Also wenn ich Strukturen an meinem See genau lokalisieren möchte, dann schaue ich auf Google Maps, oder Earth nach.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Drohne da mehr sichtbar macht?
Das Ganze geht ohnehin nur bei einigenmaßen klaren Wasser.
Und das Auslegen auf Distanzen von bis zu 300m bekommen die Karpfenangler bei uns auch ohne Drohne hin.
Weil es aber andere, z.B. Spinnfischer, oder auch Schleppangler behindert, ist inzwischen jegliches benutzen von Booten, Schwimmhilfen verboten und die maximale Distanz auf 70m beschränkt worden.

Jürgen


----------



## Justin123 (13. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und das hat jetzt welchen Wert?
> 
> richtig!
> wofür also die Drohne? um andere zu ärgern?


Für dich vielleicht keinen, ich betreibe ein Hobby und kann mir das Verhalten der FIsche genau anschauen und aus einem anderen blickwinkel sehen und für mich sind das interessante Einblicke, wer das nicht interessant findet hat vielleicht das falsche Hobby gewählt.
Hab ich oben erwähnt wofür ich meine Drohne verwende. Ich betreibe die Drohne auch ausserhalb meiner Angelei. Bei mir hat sich noch niemand beschwert das ihn der Einsatz meiner Drohne ärgert.


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auch radeln ist durchaus erlaubt und sehr gesund


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich fahre oft mit dem Fahrrad angeln, trotzdem tun es die meisten eben nicht aber sich dann beschweren über die neue Technik.
Warum fahren diejenigen die sich darüber beschweren dann noch mit dem Auto wenn es auch mit dem Fahrrad geht.


----------



## Justin123 (13. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Strukturen an meinem See genau lokalisieren möchte, dann schaue ich auf Google Maps, oder Earth nach.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Drohne da mehr sichtbar macht?
> Das Ganze geht ohnehin nur bei einigenmaßen klaren Wasser.
> Und das Auslegen auf Distanzen von bis zu 300m bekommen die Karpfenangler bei uns auch ohne Drohne hin.
> ...


Satellitenbilder haben eine ganz andere Qualität und sind nicht so detailliert. Du kannst wenn nötig bis 1-2 Meter übers Wasser fliegen, also man sieht definitiv mehr mit einer Drohne. 
Meine Montagen lege ich auch nicht mit der Drohne aus, dafür ist das Teil nichtmal geeignet. 
Das mit dem Wasser stimmt natürlich.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Strukturen an meinem See genau lokalisieren möchte, dann schaue ich auf Google Maps, oder Earth nach.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Drohne da mehr sichtbar macht?
> Das Ganze geht ohnehin nur bei einigenmaßen klaren Wasser.
> Und das Auslegen auf Distanzen von bis zu 300m bekommen die Karpfenangler bei uns auch ohne Drohne hin.
> ...


Das erlebe ich auch oft, dass zum 200 m entfernten Ufer abgelegt oder abgespannt wird. Solange kein anderer dadurch gestört wird und der Fisch nicht über die gesamte Entfernung gedrillt wird, spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen.

Sobald andere Angler dadurch behindert werden, ist das ein NoGo. 

Wenn die Karpfen- oder Welsangler wenigstens so nett wären, sich zu entschuldigen, wenn der nächtliche Spinnfischer die Schnur am gegenüberliegenden Ufer eingefangen hat oder die Montagen einholen, wenn andere Leute das andere Ufer befischen wollen, wäre ja alles ok. Aber in der Regel wird sehr rabiat reagiert, da das Ausbringen sehr mühselig war, selbst wenn eine Drohne verwendet wurde.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn die Karpfen- oder Welsangler wenigstens so nett wären, sich zu entschuldigen, wenn der nächtliche Spinnfischer die Schnur am gegenüberliegenden Ufer eingefangen hat oder die Montagen einholen, wenn andere Leute das andere Ufer befischen wollen, wäre ja alles ok. Aber in der Regel wird sehr rabiat reagiert, da das Ausbringen sehr mühselig war, selbst wenn eine Drohne verwendet wurde.


Da muss ich zur Ehrenrettung sagen, es ist mir in all den Jahren nur einmal passiert, als ich die Montage eines Karpfenanglers gehoben habe, dass plötzlich ein wildes Geschrei los ging und der Kerl am Ufer ein Tauziehen began.
Und da ich häufig recht tief Schleppe, habe ich schon zig dieser Montagen ans Licht geholt.
Ich hab dann einfach seinen Kram abgeschnitten!
Normalerweise tüddel ich die Montage frei und lass sie einfach wieder absinken, diese müssen dann halt neu ausgelegt werden.
Aber egal, durch dauernde Vorfälle dieser Art, ist inzwischen auch das Bootsangeln für Gäste verboten worden, weshalb natürlich alle, die sich bis dahin korrekt verhalten haben, unter diesen Einschränkungen leiden müssen.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Justin123 schrieb:


> Meine Montagen lege ich auch nicht mit der Drohne aus, dafür ist das Teil nichtmal geeignet.


Selbst wenn sie geeignet wäre, ist der Abwurf von Gegenständen sowieso verboten und mit Bußgeld belegt, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Justin123 (13. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Selbst wenn sie geeignet wäre, ist der Abwurf von Gegenständen sowieso verboten und mit Bußgeld belegt, oder täusche ich mich da?


Ja, auch fliegen ist nicht überall erlaubt auch je nach Gewicht usw usw.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Januar 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> . Ich betreibe die Drohne auch ausserhalb meiner Angelei. Bei mir hat sich noch niemand beschwert das ihn der Einsatz meiner Drohne ärgert.


Bei mir ist so ein Ding übers Grundstück geflogen, also grobes Schrotblei und eine Futterschleuder haben dafür gesorgt das das Ding 
sich recht schnell wieder dem Erdboden genähert hat.
Etwas entfernt hörte ich jemanden fluchen und etwas später hat ein mir Unbekannter das Ding von der Wiese gesammelt.
Seitdem hab ich immer etwas Schrotblei griffbereit....


Gruß Frank


----------



## Naish82 (13. Januar 2022)

Ich hab generell nichts gegen Drohnen, gibt auch nützliche Einsatzzwecke, wenn man z.b. mal sein Dach inspizieren will, 

Ich finde die Teile aber unangenehm laut, man hört sie oft über hunderte Meter.
Gerade die Racing Drohnen… 
Würde mich beim Fischen extrem nerven.


----------



## Justin123 (13. Januar 2022)

Fliegen über Grundstücken und in Stadtgebieten ist meist verboten. Meine Drohne hörst du ab 20 30 Meter nicht mehr. Kommt immer auf das Modell an, auf die Austattung, das Gewicht usw.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Januar 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich hab generell nichts gegen Drohnen, gibt auch nützliche Einsatzzwecke, wenn man z.b. mal sein Dach inspizieren will,


Da kann man nichts gegen sagen, wo sie eine Hilfe sind gern




Justin123 schrieb:


> Fliegen über Grundstücken und in Stadtgebieten ist meist verboten.


So viel zur Theorie... in der Praxis sieht das leider manchmal anders aus...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2022)

Hier mal ein Positiv-Beispiel für Drohnen, als Späh- und Patroullien-Flieger.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviele Leute in USA-Kalifornien mit weißen Haien herrumschwimmen  und das sowenig bemerken ....






da wird wohl mancher einen schockierenden Moment beim Ansehen dieses Videos haben, und andere haben es darin schon.


Könnte mir manche Gewässerbeobachtung damit sinnvoll vorstellen.


----------



## zandertex (13. Januar 2022)

ich finds cool,das angeln mit drohnen!


----------



## thanatos (14. Januar 2022)

man kann nicht gegen alles sein was man selbst nicht tun würde  , auch wenn man es nicht gut 
findet - solange ich nicht davon belästigt werde oder gar behindert toleriere ich es .
Wenn aber wie Jürgen geschrieben hat das Gastanglern das Bootsangeln untersagt wird ist
das absolut nicht hinnehmbar .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> 1. Ich sehe dich auch als Retter in dieser Aktion. *Da sind wir ja mal einer Meinung!*
> 2. Warum hast du ihn nicht direkt angebrüllt, wenn es ein Fluss/Kanal ist und kein See mit nur einer Stelle, wo er sich schnell einen neuen Platz suchen hätte können?!


 *Weil ich immer erst mal auf die Vernunft der Menschen hoffe! *


rippi schrieb:


> 3. Ist erlaubt tatsächlich. *Hatten sich die Ordnungshüter bis dorthin aber wohl noch nie befasst!*
> 4. Was war das für ein Hund und hast du einen Frolic angeboten und dem Besitzer dann ausgiebig erzählt warum man so gut auf Karpfen mit Frolic angeln kann?


 *Nein, aber ich erzähle Hundebesitzern, welche ihre Hunde frei herumlaufen lassen und mir zu nahe kommen, schon gerne mal, dass Angler sehr wohl mit Frolic Angeln und es somit auch mal vorkommen kann, dass so ein verlorenes Leckerli bestückt mit Haken, in der Gegend herum liegt. Die Wirkung ist meist phänomenal!  *
5. Hast du gefragt, woher der Hundebesitzer von dem Vorfall wusste? *Nö, dabei hätte ich mich bestimmt verraten und man muss sich ja nicht unbedingt outen!* 
6. Als ich noch jung war, hätten wir den Bootsbesitzer verprügelt, warum hast du das nicht gemacht? *Weil ich im Nachgang, dann gewiss doch noch was von der Aktion geöhrt hätte.    

  *


----------



## TobBok (14. Januar 2022)

War am Spinnfischen, plötzlich klatsch neben mir ne Drohne ins Wasser.
Gehörte keinen Anglern, sondern Paddler, die irgendein cooles Filmchen drehen wollten.
Jetzt liegt da Elektroschrott im Wasser. Die Natur weiß es sicher zu danken.
Was würden die Fische nur ohne Kupferkabel und wertvolle Erden machen? 

Liebe Drohnen-Freaks, wenn ihr eure Halb-Helikopter versenken wollt, gönnt den Fischen bitte Quad-Core-Prozessoren, damit sie auch Fortnight spielen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2022)

Aber dann auch bitte mit Langwellenfunkmodul und Liveübertragung ins Internet, damit wir gut zuschauen können,
Team Wilder Hecht gegen Karpfen Club 04 !


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2022)

Ich empfehle dann das gute alte "Shark Attack" (so hieß das, glaube ich) - da steuerte man per Joystick einen Weißen Hai.

Mit dem Ziel, alles zerbeißend zu meucheln, was über den Bildschirm schwamm. Mit jeweils anderen Scores für Gummiboote, Taucher, Surfer, Schwimmer, Meeresviecher, amphibische Urscheiße und weiteres einzuverleibendes Digital-Gezöcht.

Je nach Beute trieben dann nach dem Biss noch beutespezifische Rest-Einzelteilfetzen lustig wabernd umher (absinkender Beinstumpf mit Taucherflosse etc.).

Man selbst musste aber auch aufpassen, um nicht von Haijägern auf einem Boot erlegt bzw. zersplattert zu werden. Die konnten n. m. E. auch Handgranaten werfen, hatten also nicht nur Harpunen. Also unterm Strich bilaterales Sichten und Vernichten.

War ähnlich unterhaltsam wie z. B. "Barbarian" (Prepare to die!) mit dem kopf-wegkickenden Grün-Gnom nach finaler Gegner-Enthauptung - zum Schluss flog da immer das Runde aus dem Eckigen.


----------



## keilerkopf (17. Januar 2022)

Finde den Gedanken gar nicht so verkehrt im Zusammenhang mit manchen Angelmethoden (bspw. Brandungsangeln)
- stärkere Schnüre möglich, da keine "Wurfweite" verloren geht
- Bei Hängern ggf. ein Lösen möglich durch Veränderung der Zugrichtung

==> Weniger Abrisse und Müll

Auf solche Distanzen (~900m) zu fischen, kann ich mir hier aufgrund der Kombination von Strömungsdruck/Krautgang und Fischgröße nicht vorstellen. 
Im Süßwasser würde ich eine Nutzung sehr kritisch sehen, da das Verhältnis von erreichbarer zu unerreichbarer Fläche für den Uferangler ein ganz anderes ist als am Meer. Die Versuchung, die Köder in den Naturschutzecken/Rückzugsgebieten in einem See abzulegen, ist vermutlich auch für viele Menschen zu groß.
Die Nutzung von Futterbooten wurde hier auch auf die Wurfweite eingeschränkt.


----------



## Justin123 (17. Januar 2022)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> Finde den Gedanken gar nicht so verkehrt im Zusammenhang mit manchen Angelmethoden (bspw. Brandungsangeln)
> - stärkere Schnüre möglich, da keine "Wurfweite" verloren geht
> - Bei Hängern ggf. ein Lösen möglich durch Veränderung der Zugrichtung
> 
> ...


Woran wird hier die Wurfweite festgemacht? Ist doch viel zu schwammig, der eine schafft 60 der nächste 120 oder sogar 150.


----------



## keilerkopf (19. Januar 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Woran wird hier die Wurfweite festgemacht? Ist doch viel zu schwammig, der eine schafft 60 der nächste 120 oder sogar 150.


Du musst im Zweifelsfall einholen und wieder auswerfen. Geht da auch nicht um eine millimetergenau Messung. ;-)


----------



## Casso (21. Januar 2022)

Ich finde es absolut legitim so lange die Drohnen nicht willkürlich im Wasser versenkt werden. Wobei ich hier keinem Angler wirkliche Willkür vorwerfen würde, da die Drohnen zum einen sehr teuer sind und niemand ans Gewässer fährt um Elektrogeräte 900m weit vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser zu versenken. Dabei spreche ich von Drohnen und nicht von Mikrowellen oder anderen Geräten. Umweltsünder und Schweine gibt es immer! 

Prinzipiell ist es wie bei allen anderen Themen auch: Es gibt Menschen die haben Bock darauf sich neue Methoden zu erschließen und es gibt welche die es auf die klassische Art machen. Es gibt Menschen die fahren mit dem Belly auf das Wasser, es gibt Menschen die suchen die Fische via Echolot und es gibt eben Menschen die bringen ihre Köder mit Hilfe der Drohnen in solche Entfernungen, die man sonst nie und nimmer vom Ufer aus erreichen würde. Why not? 

Was den unnötig langen Drill betrifft so kann ich die Kritiker durchaus verstehen. Meins wäre es jetzt auch nicht, weil ich keine Lust habe so lange zu kurbeln. Gegen ein paar schöne Drohnenaufnahmen habe ich aber nichts und würde ich selbst auch gerne mal machen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (21. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Mich hat mal einer mit einem ferngesteuerten Bott genervt.
> Auf meine Bitte doch einfach 200m weiter zu gehen, bekam ich die Antwort, dass Gewässer ist für alle da.
> Ich habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, dass ich für nichts garantieren kann, sollte das Boot meine Wurfbahn kreuzen.
> Mit einem Lächeln in seinem Gesicht, meinte er, dass treffen sie eh nicht.
> Ich habe getroffen und hatte dann ebenfalls ein Lächeln im Gesicht.



Ah eine Geschichte aus dem Paulanergarten... Anschließend war er von deinen Fähigkeiten sicherlich so beeindruckt das er dich zu einem Date eingeladen habt und im Anschluss daran seit ihr auf einem Schimmel in den Sonnenuntergang geritten ......

Die ersten Drohnen zum Angeln habe ich übrigens 2017/18 auf der Carp Zwolle gesehen, damals mit der Fähigkeit Montagen und Köder mit einem gesamt Gewicht von 100 gr an den Platz zu bringen. Also eher unspektakulär und wenig hilfreich. 

Die Option mit Luftaufnahmen zuarbeiten um Strukturen oder Fische zu finden ist da schon sinnvoller. Und wenn da jemand Spaß dran hat soll er es machen.


----------

